# Perlings



## Johny 15 (Feb 9, 2021)

I will be installing tuff rib metal roof over perlings. Any problem using the 1x4 furring strips instead of a better quality 1x4s


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

no problem. Max 24" oc I hope


----------



## Johny 15 (Feb 9, 2021)

OldNBroken said:


> no problem. Max 24" oc I hope


The manufacturer specs say yellow pine. The furring strips are white pine. I don’t want to take any chances so I’m gonna suck it up and pay the outrageous price.


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

Well, they are correct. White wood is not very strong. Yellow pine is used in pallet mfr in many areas. Might check on that. Around here their 1x's make great skip sheeting and are considerably cheaper than dimensional.


----------

